# Vegetarian/vegan dining at AC?



## Icen (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey! I was just wondering if anyone (local or not) knew about good veg*n (meaning both vegetarian and vegan) dining experiences in Pittsburgh for Anthrocon. I'm a vegan and would like to do ample research before I put down my money for a plane ticket. 

If anyone has any information, or any boards that I should rush to, let me know!


----------



## Jelly (Apr 10, 2010)

The Zenith (its got a vintage clothing store inside c: ).
Rock Bottom has yummy edamame (but how you would fuck this up is beyond me). c:0
Uh.
Pittsburgh is not super-vegan friendly.
But there are a few places.

edit:
a new place called quiet storm, i guess


----------



## Icen (Apr 10, 2010)

Jelly said:


> The Zenith (its got a vintage clothing store inside c: ).
> Rock Bottom has yummy edamame (but how you would fuck this up is beyond me). c:0
> Uh.
> Pittsburgh is not super-vegan friendly.
> ...


Even though I live in an area that's great for veg*ns (the OC has its benefits I guess!) I can make do with a limited food source; as long as those food sources has basics. I can also deal with eating Subway more than once in a few days time period.

Thanks for the information! I appreciate it!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm at disappoint with myself as I practically LIVE in Pittsburgh but don't know of many places.


----------



## Icen (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm at disappoint with myself as I practically LIVE in Pittsburgh but don't know of many places.


It took me a while to find local veg*n restaurants in my area too. >w< So don't feel bad!


----------



## Aden (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, it's a city. There are bound to be places. Check out South Side, maybe.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Good god I hate pittsburgh though. I hate cities for that matter.

CURSE YOU one way streets, old farts taking advantage of the crosswalks,endless construction, and all that other who-ha!


----------



## Aden (Apr 10, 2010)

Pitt is actually a really awesome city
Just the whole...PA road quality thing :T

\Lived there for 18 years; I know how it is


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Gosh every time I go there I get lost >.> I'm not saying it's bad, just a few problems that come with any major establishment of civilization...


----------

